# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  أســــتاذ حــسن مسعود ممكن ترقيم للــذهب  للضرورة ــ  هذا القسم برعاية    الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## :: ابو فارس ::

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،*  *الاستاذ والمشرف الغالي استاذ حسن ممكن ترقيم للذهـــب ليس للمتاجرة في سوقنا ولكن لحاجةٍ في نفسي ،،،،*   *انا حللت الذهب وانا ارى انه سيصحح حاليا ،، ومايهمني هو المدى المتوسط ،،،، ( إستثمار )*   **  ** **  **  **  *السؤال ،، هل يوجد منطقة شراء نموذجية في الاسفل ،،،،*  *في انتظار ترقيمك بارك الله فيك ،،*  **  هذا التحليل للتوضيح فقط وليس توصية   وسؤال :: هـــل سيغير الذهب اتجاه للمدى المتوسط ،، ؟؟

----------


## hassan massoud

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك ابو فارس
تحليل ممتاز جدا 
الويفة الصاعدة الاخيرة ارى انها تريبل زجزاج بالشكل دة  
عشان كدة شايف ان الويفة دى ممكن تكون الويفة (B) فى فلاتة او انها الويفة الاولى فى قطرية خلفية

----------


## ahmed taha

الله ينور يا مهندسنا  
هي فعلا تحتمل تكون triple zigzag 
اويبقي الصعود عباره عن موجه B من فلات 
بس الاحتمال ده يضعفه 
كون الموجه B تخطت 200 % من قيمه وطول الموجه A حسب قواعد سوانيل 
اذا هو احتمال قائم لكنه ضعيف لتخطيه حاجز 200 % من المجه A 
او ممكن يكون فعلا موجه douple zigzag من درجه اكبر وده اول موجه فيها  
لكن حسب الشارت الشهري والسنوي للذهب فده مستبعد 
اتمني ان حضرتك تلقي نظره علي المشاركه 23 في هذه الصفحه https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1128...ml#post1946303 
ولاحظ احتمال ان الرابعه ليها احتمالين وان كنت اميل الي كونها مثلثيه   
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## hassan massoud

> الله ينور يا مهندسنا  
> هي فعلا تحتمل تكون triple zigzag 
> اويبقي الصعود عباره عن موجه B من فلات 
> بس الاحتمال ده يضعفه 
> كون الموجه B تخطت 200 % من قيمه وطول الموجه A حسب قواعد سوانيل 
> اذا هو احتمال قائم لكنه ضعيف لتخطيه حاجز 200 % من المجه A 
> او ممكن يكون فعلا موجه douple zigzag من درجه اكبر وده اول موجه فيها  
> لكن حسب الشارت الشهري والسنوي للذهب فده مستبعد 
> اتمني ان حضرتك تلقي نظره علي المشاركه 23 في هذه الصفحه https://forum.arabictrader.com/t1128...ml#post1946303 
> ...

 السلام عليكم
يا اهلا بالغالى منور المنتدى كله 
حوضح لك وجهة نظرى
اولا لاحظ ان نسب فيبو زى ال 200% هى تقريبية  و من الطبيعى ان يحدث ذبذبة سعرية حولها لكن المهم عدم الثبات او الاغلاق فوقها و هذا ما حدث حتى الأن على الشهرى لذلك لا يوجد ما يمنع انها تكون B فى فلاتة 
ثانيا 
التطبيقات العملية لفترة طويلة اثبتت ان الويفة الاخيرة اللى بنعتبرها الخامسة عندما تأتى بتزايد واضح فى العزم مع تناقص فى الفوليوم فهى عادة ما تكون نوع من الويفات التصحيحية
و كان الطبيعى اننا نشوف تناقص فى العزم مع هذا التناقص فى الفوليوم 
ثالثا لاحظ زيادة الفوليوم المفاجئة عند القمة و قبل الهبوط مباشرة فكيف تفسرها ؟؟  
عل فكرة الويفة دى شبية تماما بويفة الصعود فى السوق المصرى من 2006 الى 2008  و انا اتذكر انك كنت اوائل المؤيدين انها ثلاثية 
اما فكرة الدياجونال فأنا اضعها فى الاعتبار و لكنى اعتبر اننا لم نكون غير الاولى فقط منه كما وضحت فى الشارت 
بالنسبة لشارت حضرتك فى الرابط المرفق لى تحفظ بسيط على المثلث
و هى النسب بين الويفات المكونة له و خاصة العلاقة بين a , c و العلاقة بين b , c  
عموما حتى الأن من الممكن اعتبارها الخامسة و لكن شرط ان تكتمل على شكل قطرية خلفية
و لولا هذا التناقص فى الفوليوم كنت سأعتبرها الثالثة او الثالثة من الثالثة دة اذا كانت دافعة فعلا 
مع تحياتى

----------


## Elliott_Trader

> السلام عليكم
> يا اهلا بالغالى منور المنتدى كله 
> حوضح لك وجهة نظرى
> اولا لاحظ ان نسب فيبو زى ال 200% هى تقريبية و من الطبيعى ان يحدث ذبذبة سعرية حولها لكن المهم عدم الثبات او الاغلاق فوقها و هذا ما حدث حتى الأن على الشهرى لذلك لا يوجد ما يمنع انها تكون B فى فلاتة 
> ثانيا 
> التطبيقات العملية لفترة طويلة اثبتت ان الويفة الاخيرة اللى بنعتبرها الخامسة عندما تأتى بتزايد واضح فى العزم مع تناقص فى الفوليوم فهى عادة ما تكون نوع من الويفات التصحيحية
> و كان الطبيعى اننا نشوف تناقص فى العزم مع هذا التناقص فى الفوليوم 
> ثالثا لاحظ زيادة الفوليوم المفاجئة عند القمة و قبل الهبوط مباشرة فكيف تفسرها ؟؟  
> عل فكرة الويفة دى شبية تماما بويفة الصعود فى السوق المصرى من 2006 الى 2008 و انا اتذكر انك كنت اوائل المؤيدين انها ثلاثية 
> ...

 أخي حسن ملاحظة بسيطة على ترقيم القمة B ... فهل هي رننج - Irregular ؟؟ وإن كانت رننج تجاوزت 138 فيبو يا ريس من A !!

----------


## hassan massoud

> أخي حسن ملاحظة بسيطة على ترقيم القمة B ... فهل هي رننج - Irregular ؟؟ وإن كانت رننج تجاوزت 138 فيبو يا ريس من A !!

 السلام عليكم 
شوف يا باشا
انا اعتبرت الجزء الاخير من الصعود ويفة مركبة من عائلة الزجزاج
و حطيت احتمالين
انها تكون فلاتة و لم احدد نوعها اذا كانت راننج او ممتدة لكن المهم ان (B) لا تتعدى 200% من (A) 
و اللى يهمنا هنا نسبة ال 200% و ليس ال 138%  
و الاحتمال الثانى ان تكون الاولى من اندنج دياجونال    
و الله اعلى و اعلم

----------


## wesam100

يعني نسبه صعوده اقوى من نزوله ام العكس لاني ماني فاهم ايش بتقولو سامحوني

----------


## hassan massoud

> يعني نسبه صعوده اقوى من نزوله ام العكس لاني ماني فاهم ايش بتقولو سامحوني

 السلام عليكم
هذا اخر تحليل للذهب اخى https://forum.arabictrader.com/t119567-28.html

----------


## winner_11

http://www.alanba.com.kw/AbsoluteNMN...5&zoneid=17&m= 
توقعات من مراقبون واقتصاديون من الاستثمار فى الذهب 
  والله اعلى واعلم

----------


## DEAF



----------


## hassan massoud

> http://www.alanba.com.kw/AbsoluteNMN...5&zoneid=17&m= 
> توقعات من مراقبون واقتصاديون من الاستثمار فى الذهب 
>   والله اعلى واعلم

 بارك الله فيك اخ وينر
قد تتفق هذه التوقعات مع الشارت الاخير الذى يتوقع اننا نتحرك فى الموجة الخامسة من الخامسة و هى الاخيرة 
عموما لا زلنا نتحرك مع الترند 
تحياتى

----------


## مصريه

السلام عليكم 
اعتقد انه نموزج بامب اند رن
هدفه لا يقل عن 1300 في حاله كسر 1600

----------

